# Arthroscopic Biceps Tenolysis & Tenosynovectomy



## coderguy1939 (Sep 16, 2008)

Doctor did a RC repair (29827), Subacromial Decompression 
(29826), Mumford (29824) and while he was in the subacromial space did a biceps tenolysis and tenosynovectomy for biceps tenosynovitis.  Would this be considered part of a greater procedure or should it be coded separately.  If separately, would this be considered an unlisted code?  Thanks.


----------



## PatriciaCPC (Sep 16, 2008)

29825 is coded seperately and is not included in 29827, 29826, or 29824.


----------



## mbort (Sep 17, 2008)

I dont believe that 29825 is correct though since that is for lysis of adhesions.  The 29820 is bundled for the synovectomy portion.  Depending on how well your doc documents, you may use the unlisted code for the tenolysis portion of the case,


----------



## coderguy1939 (Sep 18, 2008)

Thanks for all the input.


----------



## PatriciaCPC (Sep 23, 2008)

My apologies - MBort is correct!!!!


----------

